# Monoprice HDMI Extender Issue



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Has anyone else used the $20 version of these from Monoprice? I picked up a set, have installed them, and I am having an issue trying to get them to work.

I have both LEDs showing red so I know the units themselves seem to be working. However, when I tried to connect then over the 40' ish cable, I got no signal.

Thinking perhaps I was having an issue with the distance, I connected the whole set-up using a 10' cat6 line. Still nothing. Just to make sure I was not having an issue with the laptop I was trying to use, I connected the PC directly to the projector and got my intended picture.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

OK - I figured it out. I thought only one cat6 line was needed to connect the 2 relays. In actuality, there are 2 ports on the back of these units and BOTH need to be connected.

So, if you plan on using this unit, make sure to run 2 cat6 lines..........


----------

